# General liability went up in ct.



## snowboat (Sep 1, 2007)

I have had the same company for 10 years all of the sudden they won’t renew my policy. I called all around Connecticut to find a GL policy and no one will do it. I have had some claims only 1 claim that my insurance had to pay 3,500 on 
I went to a broker and he said I can try to just get snow plow insurance, but one quote just came back for $14,000 and that needs to be paid in full and it’s only snow plow insurance for the winter season. 
Anyone have any idea on who in CT. That will write a GL for snow plowing ?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I’m confused, you’ve had some some claims or one claim?
Have you been going to bigger insurance companies or Mom and pop brokers?


----------



## snowboat (Sep 1, 2007)

I have had 4 claims but nothing came of them they are all closed now and only 1 that my insurance had to settle one for the 3,500 
I have called everywhere. I did get a quote for 10,500 from one other company, and then like I said my insurance guy sent me the other quote for 14,000 yesterday and that was just snow plow insurance..


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I feel ur pain, a few years ago mine hit almost 700.00 for the year. It used to be 500.00.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> I feel ur pain, a few years ago mine hit almost 700.00 for the year. It used to be 500.00.


Had a similar increase over a 10year period, adding an addition mill coverage brought me up to $690.00. This also included grounds maintenance/mowing in the summer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Inland marine cost me more money...... I guess they're afraid of a terrorist plot with a snow plow.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Inland marine cost me more money...... I guess they're afraid of a terrorist plot with a snow plow.


Did your auto premium go up when you got the aluminum superduty last year?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did your auto premium go up when you got the aluminum superduty last year?


My 18 lariat diesel is cheaper than my 16 gas XLT.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Does @Ben/Insurance offer coverage in CT?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did your auto premium go up when you got the aluminum superduty last year?


I don't recall any significant changes. I have my truck, the "creeper" van and her car wrapped up in one bill.

And it's set up on auto pay so unless I'm broke that month, I don't pay attention.

Seriously, 2mil GL here is cheap, NE, I wouldn't think about snow.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Make sure they are using all correct classes. My agent warned me last year insurance companies are pulling out of ct. so I’m bound to see increases like that in the next few years


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Is yours the only one, or did the whole industry in your area climb.

If everyone went up, then it is just inflation and now turns into cost of doing business that you must all pass on to the customer.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

What they are doing is dropping the combined policies. They are forcing youto have a snow only and a day a contractor policy. My buddies went from 8000 to 18235. He does a school so but at he end he found it for 5600 for they year


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, I offer coverage in Ct (thanks for thinking of me JMH). Give me a call Snowboat, I can probably help you. 631-844-5242 
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fireside said:


> What they are doing is dropping the combined policies. They are forcing youto have a snow only and a day a contractor policy. My buddies went from 8000 to 18235. He does a school so but at he end he found it for 5600 for they year


How the hey do you remember your buddies insurance at 18235???

Impressive I must say...:clapping:

I still screw up my MIL's birthday...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> How the hey do you remember your buddies insurance at 18235???
> 
> Impressive I must say...:clapping:
> 
> I still screw up my MIL's birthday...


I can remember the most useless information plus that number just shocked me!!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

NY has been there already 
It’s insane


----------



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

snowboat said:


> I have had the same company for 10 years all of the sudden they won't renew my policy. I called all around Connecticut to find a GL policy and no one will do it. I have had some claims only 1 claim that my insurance had to pay 3,500 on
> I went to a broker and he said I can try to just get snow plow insurance, but one quote just came back for $14,000 and that needs to be paid in full and it's only snow plow insurance for the winter season.
> Anyone have any idea on who in CT. That will write a GL for snow plowing ?


I have had great luck with Sinclair, my agent and Acadia as the insurance provider


----------



## zackman (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the reply’s . I was in contact with one person he seemed like he would work with us but after giving him all our information he never bothered to get to us . I will reach out to Ben. Snow is right around the Corner so we need insurance

Ben I searched your number on goggle and nothing comes up . What company do you work for ?


----------



## GLLLC (Jan 13, 2004)

We are having the same problem a couple agents wet talked to said most insurance CO's want nothing to do with snow in CT because we have the highest number of slip and fall lawsuits from all the DIRTBAGS that live here


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

zackman said:


> Thanks for all the reply's . I was in contact with one person he seemed like he would work with us but after giving him all our information he never bothered to get to us . I will reach out to Ben. Snow is right around the Corner so we need insurance
> 
> Ben I searched your number on goggle and nothing comes up . What company do you work for ?


You can reach me at 631-844-5242 or [email protected]
Ben


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

GLLLC said:


> We are having the same problem a couple agents wet talked to said most insurance CO's want nothing to do with snow in CT because we have the highest number of slip and fall lawsuits from all the DIRTBAGS that live here


Ct is easy compared to some of the other states we work in. Feel free to call me for a quote.
631-844-5242 or [email protected]
Ben/Insurance


----------



## TerraScraper (Dec 10, 2008)

I found that if you get the snowplowing / street cleaning grouped in with landscaping it was way cheaper than snowplowing on its own. Most landscape policies include that.


----------

